# How I cured my own IBS with a small change in my diet



## Hilde the Happy Heiffer (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,I am here to tell you what I did about my own IBS. Basically I have had bowel issues since I was 11. Constipation alternating with "the trots" was the daily regime for years. By the time I reached the age of 40 I was often up to 10 small movements a day and they exhausted me. I also had allot of indigestion, bloating and burning stomach. Needless to say, I wasn't getting much done with my days as each small movement put me back down in bed for a half hour or more to rest while my energy came back up. Milk and cottage cheese and yogurt seemed to soothe my bowel and they certainly slowed down the burning in my stomach, so I kept them on hand and often went thru a quart of milk each day. Then one day my young nephew suggested that perhaps it was the dairy products that were causing the problem. I was horrified but intrigued so I began to read about milk and its known components. As I soon found out, most store bought milk these days comes from 2 breeds of cows: Holsteins and Friesians. These breeds are used because they produce huge amounts of milk on a small ration of grain and other feeds. I also found out that there is a real qualitative difference between the milk of cows fed only grass and hay and those fed grain as are most dairy cows today. The grain fed diet produces and abundance of Omega 6 fatty acids in the milk and, as it turns out, where the Omega 6 molecules in your diet/body out numbers the Omega 3 fatty acids inflammatory conditions can result, both in the bowel and in your joints! Of course this overabundance of Omega 6 has also been linked to coronary artery disease as well. NOW they had my attention because I had begun to develop osteo arthritis too! Turns out that the beef of cows fed on a grain diet also have this imbalance between omega 6 and omega 3 fatty acids. It was becoming clear to me that the diet cows evolved to eat (GRASS with only small amounts of green grain growing on the grass seed heads)was not only healthiest for THEM -- it was the best for us too when we drank their milk or ate their flesh. Then I stumbled onto the issue of raw milk versus pasteurized milk. Pasteurization became the practice du jure back when we had NO idea what was causing people to get sick occasionally (apparently) from ingestion of raw milk. The milk in the cow is perfect so long as the cow is healthy when milked, but unsanitary conditions in handling the milk often resulted in contamination. Pasteurization solved the contamination problem, but left the milk devoid of the VERY healthy and ESSENTIAL probiotic bacteria and enzymes that are all the rage today in yogurt and various supplements. Making yogurt out of milk puts back many of the probiotic essentials that pasteurization destroys and, since we know how to handle milk in a sterile manner these days, why pasteurize, I reasoned. Then I stumbled upon a very little known issue regarding milk cow genetics. It seems that the old world cows that humanity evolved cultivating create a protein "beta casein type A2" which is the one our bodies and bowels are accustomed to, while the breeds most dairies use (Holsteins and Friesians) produce the recently mutated type A1 beta casein. The A1 casein has only a tenuous grip on the larger protein molecule to which it is attached and, when it breaks free in the drinker's gut, it acts like an opioid! Being allergic to opioids this really got my attention. Opioids make most people vomit violently and cause them to develop "the trots". And so it was that I determined to find for myself a source of raw milk from grass fed only type A2 cows.This was not easy as many people just do not understand how wonderful raw milk is. They think that they might get sick from it but I was convinced that I could regain my health by eating food just the way they were originally created to be eaten. I swore off store bought dairy determining that, hence forth, "If God didn't make it, *I* wasn't eating it". I found a dairy that uses Jersey and Guernsey cows -- which are almost entirely A2 protein producers. This dairy was also organic and fed their cows only grass and hay -- no grain. They sell this beautiful delicious and healthy raw milk marked "For Pet Consumption Only" per Florida state law but, believe me, this stuff is unbelievably healthy. They also sold a yogurt they make from this milk inoculated with hefty doses of the probiotics that are in scant concentrations in store bought yogurts.I want you to understand that, from the first day after I gave up the store bought milk and drank my usual quart/day of the raw milk (along with two cups of their yogurt) MY IBS SYMPTOMS HAVE *COMPLETELY* RESOLVED. I have no trots, no constipation, no bloating, no cramps, no nausea, no burning. I have two or three healthy, nausea and pain free movements each day and my strength continues to grow. As a bonus, because I have cut the excess omega 6 fatty acids from my diet by refusing the milk from grain fed cows, my arthritis is slowly improving. There are raw dairy producers in many placed in the US. Find one that is organic and feeds their type A2 cows (Guernseys) only grass and hay and give this a try for yourself. It MAY be that you too are intolerant of the A1 protein. My husband cannot drink store bought milk and has been lactose intolerant all his adult life. He can drink goats milk because goats produce only the A2 protein. When he drank store bought milk he would develop all of the symptoms of IBS! NOW he enjoys the raw milk from grass fed A2 cows daily and he is stronger and more vigorous than he has been in years. Oh and the yogurt is delicious when you add a few table spoons of REAL NATURAL maple syrup to a cup of it along with a dash of REAL PURE Vanilla extract. And keep this in mind when selecting what to eat: If God didn't make it, YOU probably shouldn't be eating it. I love you all and pray that you find the reprieve that I have found. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Great story Hilde. And a great outcome for both you and your husband.What about cheese? Are you able to distinguish whether its a product of grass fed versus grain fed?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

BRAVO Hilde,great research and a wonderful outcome.Mark


----------



## odaat (Sep 1, 2010)

HiThis has come at a good time for meMy symptoms have worsened drastically recentlyDo I understand from this that I CAN'T make mistakes if I only drink goats milk and have goats cheese?Do I have to suppliment with omega 6 (cod liver oil)I am so confused about diet I am going round and round in circles and getting scared to eat anything again.It doesn't seem to matter what I eat....I'm still in pain at nightodaat


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

great post i agree 100% with it man made food is posion. but God made food is great here is a weblink to help people find real milk http://www.realmilk.com/http://www.realmilk.com/[email protected] goats cheese and milk must be raw and grass fed. if it is not and is just the normal store bought kind you will get very sick.and supplimenting with omega-3 cod liver oil not omega-6.my link there also shows where you can get raw milk from the united kingdom where you live.


----------



## Brake Lathes (Dec 16, 2010)

This imformation is very useful, I appriciate you.


----------

